# Costco - G Floor Protector matting.....very cool



## Bigpikle

Bought 2 rolls today @ £99 + vat. They are each 7.5' x 17' so approx a single garage size, although my garage is actually 9' wide.

Pretty damn heavy in a roll, as they are 3.5mm thick or so, so a 2 person job to move them around, but as easy as pie to lay. I simply moved all the junk out of the garage, swept the floor, lay the roll in the door way and unrolled it the length of the garage and then put the junk (and my lovely MGB ) back in - 5 mins once the junk was out!

Matt is floating, and actually quite easy for 1 person to drag around the floor to line it up correctly, but there is enough friction to avoid it moving by itself. First impression is superb and while the material is dark grey, it has quite a sheen and i reckon reflects more light back than my light grey painted floor did 

In the next 2 months my garage is getting a full overhaul from top to bottom literally, and I will be fitting this stuff edge to edge, but really impressed with the ease of use, finish and look of this stuff. Will have enough to put a decent floor in the shed as well and make it easy to keep clean. Pics to follow...

Here is the stuff










close up of diamond pattern


----------



## e60mad

that looks better than most of my house flooring :lol:, nice.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Saw this when I was in last week, if only I had a garage big enough to drive a car into! :lol:


----------



## Benny Boy

thats looks cool. i may get some of that. i only have wall to wall carpet atm


----------



## Auto Finesse

Thats pretty cool IMO, *runs off to mesure up the unit*


----------



## Bigpikle

looks great stuff IMHO, and when it gets dirty you can just pull it out the door, spray with a PW etc and put it back :lol:

I'm sure individual interlocking matts are better quality but at this price I dont think it can be beaten.


----------



## Bigpikle

james b said:


> Thats pretty cool IMO, *runs off to mesure up the unit*


James - its not a standard stock item, so if you want some you need to get it while they have it. i got mine in Milton Keynes and they have about 6-8 rolls left. i spoke with the buyer at their head office and he can tell you if/where they have stock.

Costco item number is 112281 if you want to try and track it down, as the operators on the phone have no idea what it is if you ring them direct :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

mate it will cost me about 1K to do my floor with that lol my unit is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge it fits 8-10 cars i will have to stick to cool hard concret i think, i might get a couple of rools and put them under the car im working on at the time (if you know what i mean)


----------



## Bigpikle

I do know - my father-in-law needs 5 rolls to do his garage, so he decided concrete was fine :lol:

Not sure they are worth it just to put under a car, although would catch water etc, but I wanted the garage to be as dust free as possible as well as look decent and 'feel' warmer/better.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Bigpikle said:


> I do know - my father-in-law needs 5 rolls to do his garage, so he decided concrete was fine :lol:
> 
> Not sure they are worth it just to put under a car, although would catch water etc, but I wanted the garage to be as dust free as possible as well as look decent and 'feel' warmer/better.


mate if i had a garage at home eveb if it wher a double i would by 2 or 3, that will look really smart IMO


----------



## GlynRS2

That looks very good and will work out much more cost effective than painting.


----------



## Maxtor

Cool! :thumb: 

If anyone get this and has any of cuts (back of the berlingo) I will buy it from you. :thumb:

I think Multipla Mick had tiles in his van, I might look at that too. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

GlynRS2 said:


> That looks very good and will work out much more cost effective than painting.


How much would it cost to paint the same area by comparison then?


----------



## richs2891

Will have to look at these for my garage but its 8'5" wide so will need two rolls ! 
Trying to work out how best to join the two rolls together - any suggestions ?

Or would using industrial vinyl be ok ? Dont fancy the painting concrete idea

Richard


----------



## Bigpikle

rsarjantson said:


> Will have to look at these for my garage but its 8'5" wide so will need two rolls !
> Trying to work out how best to join the two rolls together - any suggestions ?
> 
> Or would using industrial vinyl be ok ? Dont fancy the painting concrete idea
> 
> Richard


3 things to bear in mind

1. you dont HAVE to have wall to wall - it is originally designed as a matt, so can have an edge visible

2. it doesnt join but can simply overlap or butt up to other pieces

3. it needs a 1-2% shrink/expansion factor - hence why slight overlap is a good idea as each piece can move relative to the others

Cost is more than the paint option if you count product only. I painted my floor and it probably cost about £60 or so (been 6 years so i dont remember exactly) but you need a concrete primer and i needed 2 coats of paint. Plus rollers, etc so not a huge amount in it.

Of course, this took 30mins to do including clearing my garage, while my painting took 3 days incl drying time :doublesho

Maxtor - I plan to have some offcuts and make boot liners for 2 cars. might have enough for another but likely to be about 3' wide max, due to the other bits i need. Will be far to heavy to post so will need collection, and wont be ready for 4-6 weeks or so, but if it is spare, you are welcome to have it FOC :thumb:


----------



## vindaloo

Went to my local Costco at Haydock on Friday but unfortunately they have sold out & they don't know when or whether they will re-stock.


----------



## Bigpikle

vindaloo said:


> Went to my local Costco at Haydock on Friday but unfortunately they have sold out & they don't know when or whether they will re-stock.


if you call h/office and ask for the flooring buyer, he will be able to tell you stock levels at different stores. Might give you a heads-up on if they will re-oder, but he told me they dont always stock it....


----------



## Mossman

Got some a month or so ago and it is excellent!


----------



## PTAV

id love some of this even just to put some on the tyres


----------



## 47p2

I decided to buy a roll of flooring from Costco last week to fit under the ramp which will protect the concrete floor from oil spillage which I am likely to get when servicing my cars. At £150 a roll it isn't the cheapest option but it is the easiest option to lift and lay as I please.


----------



## vindaloo

47p2 said:


> ........... At £15 a roll it isn't the cheapest option but it is the easiest option to lift and lay as I please.


If only


----------



## 47p2

vindaloo said:


> If only


Typo now fixed


----------



## amiller

More pictures of that lift!!


----------



## caledonia

amiller said:


> More pictures of that lift!!


Enjoy and a few posts down. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167529


----------



## 47p2

amiller said:


> More pictures of that lift!!


The lift came in handy tonight when I was changing the bottom balljoint arms on a 7 series BMW


----------



## srmtor

Gaz W said:


> if only I had a garage big enough to drive a car into! :lol:


If only I had a garage! count yourself lucky... :lol:


----------



## kenny-c

Oh like this - where can you get it from? Was it Cosco in Glasgow you got your from 47p2?


----------



## Ti22

keep looking at this when I'm in costco, looks good! . . i'd need 2 rolls minimum though. Wonder how durable it is for everyday use?


----------



## 47p2

kenny-c said:


> Oh like this - where can you get it from? Was it Cosco in Glasgow you got your from 47p2?


Yes Costco Glasgow, they had about 10 or 12 rolls when I went in on Monday


----------



## 47p2

Ti22 said:


> Wonder how durable it is for everyday use?


I'm not sure if it will withstand traffic driving on it over a long period of time, where I have it under the ramp is really to make life easier when cleaning up oil spillages etc when working on the cars and unless I park a car under the ramp I won't be doing much driving over it


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Anyone know if this is still for sale?


----------



## Trip tdi

Its good flooring, believe it or not, thats the same flooring they use on the manufacturing side of cars, in factorys, very durable..


----------



## craigblues

I've got the anti-fatigue matting in my garage, 12mm thick. Like memory foam, its lovely, plus when kneeling down its much better than a hard floor.

I'm just re-arranging garage at moment and redoing the floor actually with same stuff but covering whole floor this time. I'll post a thread soon.


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Yeah but does anyone know if it is still for sale? or where i can get some from?


----------



## 47p2

I was in Costco Glasgow a couple of weeks ago and never saw any


----------



## Hoppo32

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> Yeah but does anyone know if it is still for sale? or where i can get some from?


It's always for sale on Ebay.


----------



## ianFRST

it comes back in every now and then. ive seen it come and go a few times


----------



## trv8

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> Anyone know if this is still for sale?


Holy thread resurection :doublesho.
I think they may have sold out by now :lol:.


----------



## Alpina-d3

Lol, it's always in stock at Costco Gateshead, if not try amazon.


----------



## dubber

Ive seen it in my local cosco too, last week :thumb:


----------



## Alpina-d3

In fact I've just looked on eBay and amazon and it's in stock


----------



## Kap01

How does the floor stay down?


----------



## Stumper

Kap01 said:


> How does the floor stay down?


Gravity


----------



## 47p2

It sits well on the floor as long as you don't turn the steering:wall:


----------



## Mick

47p2 said:


> It sits well on the floor as long as you don't turn the steering:wall:


suppose you could glue it down with PVA glue like they do with carpet on concrete flooring? would stop it moving around :thumb:


----------



## vindaloo

It was in Costco a week ago.


----------



## GJM

Never read whole thread but the roll was on offer last time was in Costco but not at £99 plus vat, forget how much but was more than that, but that's regional costco for you.

Has anyone actually had a car left on the interlocking mats they have, I did my garage out with them but it's never got room for a car in it 

Doubt they would be much cope just being foam


----------



## Trip tdi

Kap01 said:


> How does the floor stay down?


If this flooring is the automotive trade stuff, then this should have a interlocking system, such as a puzzle.....


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

What did you search for on ebay and amazon for this?


----------



## Alpina-d3

quite simple.

garage flooring.


----------



## trv8

Alpina-d3 said:


> quite simple.
> 
> garage flooring.


:lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## thedonji

Brilliant need to get some 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## stewbacca3

I have this flooring in my garage and it is great. My car would drip water on the painted concrete floor and would require the paint needing touching up. With the G flooring in place the only maintainence required is occasional mopping and brushing.

I was worried that it would crack or swell/shrink due to temperature changes but it looks as good as the day it was fitted.

If you are planning on jacking your car on this flooring then make sure you put down some hardboard or similar to protect the flooring from damage. 

If you stay in Scotland I know that the Edinburgh branch of Costco often stocks the flooring but I have never seen it for sale in the Aberdeen branch.

Stew


----------



## GJM

stewbacca3 said:


> but I have never seen it for sale in the Aberdeen branch.


Have seen it pretty much everytime been in during say last year or so.


----------



## ianFRST

GJM said:


> Never read whole thread but the roll was on offer last time was in Costco but not at £99 plus vat, forget how much but was more than that, but that's regional costco for you.
> 
> Has anyone actually had a car left on the interlocking mats they have, I did my garage out with them but it's never got room for a car in it
> 
> Doubt they would be much cope just being foam


i had a couple in my garage. it crushes the foam. prolonged parking on the foam, and it doesnt spring back up, it just stays flattened 

went into costco yesterday, the ROLL is not in, but the FOAM tiles are in!


----------



## craigblues

I've just found quite a few rubber rolls on eBay come in 10m x 1m lengths. Could be worth considering.


----------



## GJM

ianFRST said:


> i had a couple in my garage. it crushes the foam. prolonged parking on the foam, and it doesnt spring back up, it just stays flattened
> 
> went into costco yesterday, the ROLL is not in, but the FOAM tiles are in!


Thought might be the case, more like play mats.

Typical with the Rolls, passed it so many times but never bought as was not needed, now finally get garage clear and they have none.

Anyone know if there is still stock in Glasgow/Edinburgh


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Does the mk branch still have stock? That's just what I need


----------



## Sid

It's always for sale in Costco Reading!
Special offer ends today:

G Floor Garage Floor Protector
Roll 2.28m x 5.18m
£129.99
-£20.00
----------
£109.99 ex vat
£131.98 inc vat

Other details here:
http://www.bltllc.com/g-floor_main.htm

I would love to get this, but it won't fit in a 3 series saloon, and dangerous hanging out the windows!?


----------

